# Smart Access über Telefonleitung



## Cutty (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute 

ich bräuchte mal ein ganz einfache Anleitung, wie ich Smart Access einrichte.
Folgendes Szenario: Ich habe eine S7-300, an deren MPI-Schnittstelle ein TS Adapter I (V5.2) angeschlossen ist, welcher wiederum mit einem analogen 56k Modem an die Telefonleitung angeschlossen ist (kein Internetzugriff!). Per Ethernet ist über einen Switch Scalance X208 die S7-300, sowie ein TouchPanel 177b angestöpselt. Ich baue außerdem erfolgreich über die TeleService-Software (die auf einem FieldPG installiert ist) eine Fernverbindung auf. Des Weiteren habe ich mit WinCC flexible RT eine kleine Benutzeroberfläche auf dem TouchPanel erstellt, die auch wunderbar funktioniert.

Jetzt wollte ich vom Siemens Support wissen, ob ich über die analoge Telefonleitung (kein Internet!) irgendwie auf das TouchPanel zugreifen kann. Er meinte, dass ich über Smart Access einen Webserver aktivieren müsste und hat mir folgenden Link geschickt: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18657078

Leider werde ich aus dieser und anderen diversen Anleitungen nicht schlau. Beim Versuch Smart Access einzurichten, hab ich mir erstmal meine Projektierung zerschossen . Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen? Danke schonmal im Voraus .

Gruß Cutty


----------



## Cutty (27 Juli 2011)

Ich habe das Häkchen bei _Smart Server starten _gesetzt...und nun? Das geht doch alles über IP-Adressen, oder? Wie kann ich einen Webserver über eine Telefonleitung aktivieren? Oder muss ich für die Parametrierung das Touch Panel erstmal direkt an mein FieldPG anstöpseln?

Bitte helft mir, der Siemens Support ist im Moment keine große Hilfe und ich will nicht wieder über eine Woche warten, bis die antworten...
Danke...

Gruß Cutty


----------



## netmaster (27 Juli 2011)

Du brauchst ne IP Adresse. Mit deiner aktuellen Hardware sehe ich keine Möglichkeit. TS Adapter IE wäre notfalls von Vorteil.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juli 2011)

Hallo Cutty,

was meinst Du mit "irgendwie auf das Touchpanel zugreifen"?
Über Deine vorhandene Hardware könntest Du z.B. eine neue Projektierung auf das Touchpanel laden.
Wenn Du meinst, Du willst den Bildschirm des Touchpanels sehen und steuern, dann brauchst Du einen TS Adapter IE und Smart Service. Oder eine Einwahl übers Internet auf das Ethernet-Netzwerk der Anlage.

Harald


----------



## Cutty (28 Juli 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten...das sind endlich mal klare Ansagen


----------



## Cutty (28 Juli 2011)

So, jetzt möchte ich das ganze mit einem Einwahlrouter realisieren. Die DFÜ-Verbindung über mein Analogmodem steht, ich kann mein Touch Panel und die Steuerung auch anpingen, aber einen Transfer macht er leider nicht.

Also kurzerhand direkt über die Steuerung ans Field PG angestöpselt...Smart Access eingerichtet...Transfer ist erfolgreich...beim Starten der Runtime kommt jetzt aber folgende Fehlermeldung: "Connection failed: Local loop-back connections are disabled". Was bedeutet das? Danke schonmal im Voraus 

Gruß Cutty


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juli 2011)

Cutty schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten...das sind endlich mal klare Ansagen


Sorry, doch vielleicht bekommst Du von Siemens keine klaren Antworten, weil Du selbst keine klaren Angaben machst?


Cutty schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich vom Siemens Support wissen, ob ich über die analoge Telefonleitung (kein Internet!) irgendwie auf das TouchPanel zugreifen kann.





Cutty schrieb:


> So, jetzt möchte ich das ganze mit einem Einwahlrouter realisieren.


Nochmal: *Was genau willst Du erreichen?*



Cutty schrieb:


> ich kann mein Touch Panel und die Steuerung auch anpingen, aber einen Transfer macht er leider nicht.
> 
> Also kurzerhand direkt über die Steuerung ans Field PG angestöpselt...Smart Access eingerichtet...Transfer ist erfolgreich...


Also ich verstehe leider nicht, was Du nun wie verbunden hast.
Außerdem frage ich mich, was Sm@rtAccess mit dem Transfer zu tun haben soll.



Cutty schrieb:


> beim Starten der Runtime kommt jetzt aber folgende Fehlermeldung: "Connection failed: Local loop-back connections are disabled". Was bedeutet das?


Wahrscheinlich hat diese Fehlermeldung was mit dem Sm@rtService(VNC)-Server oder einer Sm@rtClient-Anzeige auf dem TP177B oder mit dem Sm@rtClient (oder einem VNC-Client) auf Deinem PC zu tun.
Wo erscheint diese Fehlermeldung? Auf dem TP177B? Hat die Meldung eine Nummer (welche)?
Oder startest Du auf Deinem PC die Panel-Runtime-Simulation und die Fehlermeldung erscheint auf Deinem PC/FieldPG?

Warum und wie hast Du Sm@rtAccess für das Panel eingerichtet?
Ich vermute, daß Du eigentlich nur Sm@rtService oder gar nichts extra benötigst.

Was Sm@rtAccess und Sm@rtService sind, was die Unterschiede sind und wie man diese Optionen einrichtet, erfährst Du im Handbuch WinCCflexible-GettingStarted-Optionen, zu finden auf Deinem PG etwa hier "C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Help\de-DE"
oder im Siemens Support.

Harald


----------



## Cutty (1 August 2011)

Hallo 



> Sorry, doch vielleicht bekommst Du von Siemens keine klaren Antworten, weil Du selbst keine klaren Angaben machst?


Das kann sicherlich manchmal vorkommen, aber wenn der Support am Telefon etwas nicht versteht, dann kann er ja nachfragen, oder? Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass meine Angaben im ersten Post so undeutlich sind...

Ich gebe zu, die Sache mit dem Einwahlrouter habe ich nicht nochmal ausführlich beschrieben, da ich der Meinung war, dass man das versteht, wenn ich jetzt statt des TS Adapters halt einfach nur einen Einwahlrouter benutze und eine DFÜ-Verbindung aufbaue. Sonst ändert sich ja nichts.



> Also ich verstehe leider nicht, was Du nun wie verbunden hast.


Also: Der Einwahlrouter ist mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden. An dem integrierten Switch des Einwahlrouters hängen Steuerung und Touchpanel. Mit meinem Field PG baue ich eine DFÜ-Verbindung zum Einwahlrouter auf. Klappt alles ohne Probleme...



> Außerdem frage ich mich, was Sm@rtAccess mit dem Transfer zu tun haben soll.


Ich war der Meinung, dass wenn ich einen erfolgreichen Transfer vornehmen kann, dass dann auch die Einrichtung des Smart Access erfolgreich gewesen ist...aber dem ist wahrscheinlich nicht so 



> Ich vermute, daß Du eigentlich nur Sm@rtService oder gar nichts extra benötigst.


Hm...der Siemens Support besteht aber auf Smart Access...hat das vielleicht damit etwas zu tun, weil ich kein Internet habe?

Wie auch immer...Ich habe dem Siemens Support die Situation geschildert, wir sind auch am Telefon die notwendigen Schritte durchgegangen...es funktioniert leider nicht. Am Ende hat er gesagt, ich sollte probieren, die Firewall auszuschalten und eine Reparatur von WinCC vorzunehmen, da noch nicht einmal der Smart Server starten wollte. Er sagte, das ist nicht normal und da scheint irgendwas kaputt zu sein. Das werd ich heute auf jeden Fall probieren. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Danke nochmal 

Gruß Cutty


----------



## PN/DP (2 August 2011)

Hallo Cutty,

um Dir hilfreiche Antworten geben zu können ist es vor allem wichtig zu wissen, was Du eigentlich willst. 

Das Thema Fernwartung ist ein riesiges Gebiet und ich habe keine Lust, für Dich ein umfassendes Lexikon mit Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitungen für jeden Pipapo zu schreiben, in der Hoffnung, damit auch die eine Anwendung erklärt zu haben, die sich mit Deinem Ziel deckt.

Ich fasse meine Nachfragen zusammen und frage Dich ein drittes Mal:
*Was genau willst Du erreichen?*

Ich habe als Fernzugang nur eine analoge Telefonleitung zur Verfügung und:
[ ] 1. ich brauche eine Möglichkeit, um eine neue Projektierung auf das Panel TP177B zu laden
[ ] 2. ich muß außerdem den Bildschirm des Panels sehen und das Panel fernsteuern
[ ] 3. alternativ reicht es mir, mit einer Panel-Simulation auf meinem PG die Anlage fernzusteuern
[ ] 4. meine Aufgabe ist unter 1.-3. nicht enthalten. Ich will folgendes ...........................

(bitte ankreuzen [x])


Je nachdem was Du willst, brauchst Du verschieden teure Hardware und eventuell noch Software-Lizenzen.

Es wäre auch gut, wenn Du schreibst, welche CPU Du genau hast (und ggf. einen CP343-1? welcher?) und wie heißt Dein TP177B genau?.

Harald

PS:



PN/DP schrieb:


> Cutty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann mein Touch Panel und die Steuerung auch anpingen, aber einen Transfer macht er leider nicht.
> ...





Cutty schrieb:


> > Also ich verstehe leider nicht, was Du nun wie verbunden hast.
> 
> 
> Also: Der Einwahlrouter ist mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden. An dem integrierten Switch des Einwahlrouters hängen Steuerung und Touchpanel. Mit meinem Field PG baue ich eine DFÜ-Verbindung zum Einwahlrouter auf.


Aha 
ist das jetzt die Übersetzung des "kurzerhand direkt über die Steuerung ans Field PG angestöpselt"?
Diese Formulierung war es nämlich, die ich nicht verstanden hatte ... und eigentlich immer noch nicht verstehe.


----------



## Cutty (2 August 2011)

Hallo Harald

Danke für die Antwort und deine Mühen. Ich habe schon richtig Angst dir nochwas zu schreiben, da ich anscheinend jetzt schon deine Nerven überstrapaziere...aber ich probiere es dennoch .

Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich erstens, zweitens und drittens von den Möglichkeiten, die ich ankreuzen kann . Ich dachte bis jetzt die ganze Zeit, dass wenn ich das Panel fernsteuern kann, dass ich auch gleichzeitig meine Anlage fernsteuern kann...aber dem ist wohl nicht so...

Ich habe eine CPU 315-2 PN/DP und mein Panel heißt TP 177B DP/PN-6 CSTN.

Der Siemens Support, mit dem ich die ganze Zeit telefoniere kennt meine Versuchsanlage und weiß um meine verfügbaren Mittel und hat mir zu Smart Access geraten. Darum bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich keine zusätzlichen Hardware oder Lizenzen brauche...

Mir fehlt im Moment noch die Lizenz für Smart Access, aber ich habe hier in mehreren Threads gelesen, dass man die Meldung zunächst ignorieren kann und die Lizenz später installieren kann, ohne dass Funktionsbeeinträchtigungen statt finden. Mein Betreuer ist noch im Urlaub...der hat sicherlich irgendwo eine entsprechende Lizenz rumliegen...

Ach übrigens: mit "kurzerhand direkt über die Steuerung ans Field PG angestöpselt" meinte ich, dass ich nach dem fehlgeschlagenen Versuch das Panel über die DFÜ-Verbindung anzusprechen, das Panel danach direkt mit dem Field PG verbunden habe, um wenigstens erstmal das geänderte Projekt zu übertragen.

Danke
Gruß Cutty


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2011)

Cutty schrieb:


> Ich habe schon richtig Angst dir nochwas zu schreiben, da ich anscheinend jetzt schon deine Nerven überstrapaziere...aber ich probiere es dennoch .


Hallo Cutty,
Du strapazierst meine Nerven nicht - würde ich mir dann die Zeit nehmen, Beiträge zu Deinem Thema zu schreiben? - Du schriebst nur bisher salopp am wesentlichen vorbei, ohne die Nachfragen zu beantworten.
Doch nun wissen wir ja, was Du willst.

Für *1.* allein bräuchstest Du einfach nur einen TS-Adapter, der an Deiner Anlage die Telefonleitung mit der MPI- oder DP-Schnittstelle verbindet und TeleService auf Deinem PG für die Telefonanwahl. Dann könntest Du das Programm in der CPU beobachten und ändern und auch eine Projektierung auf das Panel transferieren. Am einfachsten wird der Transfer, wenn das TP177 mit der selben Schnittstelle der CPU verbinden ist wie der TS-Adapter. Wenn das Panel über eine andere Schnittstelle mit der CPU verbunden wäre (z.B. Ethernet), dann könntest Du trotzdem eine Projektierung auf das Panel laden, dann müßtest Du einfach nur das S7-Routing durch die CPU nutzen (bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob Siemens nicht ausgerechnet beim TP177 den S7-Routing-Transfer wieder gestrichen hat - bei irgendeinem Panel war da sowas). Auf dem Panel bräuchtest Du keinerlei zusätzliche Lizenz, Du müßtest lediglich den automatischen Transfer für den MPI/Profibus-Kanal freischalten.
TS-Adapter auf MPI/Profibus gibt es außer von Siemens auch von einigen anderen Anbietern.
Für 1. könntest Du auch einen TS-Adapter IE oder einen DFÜ-Einwahlrouter nutzen. Dann ändert sich nur die Einstellung des PG/PC-Zugangspunktes S7ONLINE auf TCP/IP<netzwerkkarte>.

Wenn Du einen TS-Adapter IE oder eben einem DFÜ-Einwahlrouter (den Du ja erfolgreich hast) auf das Ethernet der Anlage benutzt und die CPU und das Panel mit dem Ethernet verbunden sind, dann kannst Du zusätzlich *2.* das TP177B mit einem VPN-Client oder dem Siemens Sm@rtClient fernsteuern und somit Deine Anlage fernbeobachten und fernsteuern. Dazu mußt Du lediglich auf dem Panel den Sm@rtServer starten (Häkchen in den Geräteeinstellungen der WinCCflex-Projektierung) und im Control Panel des TP177B die Zugangspasswörter einrichten. Und Du mußt auf dem Panel eine Lizenz für den Sm@rtServer installieren. Ohne die Lizenz funktioniert das ganze zwar auch, doch dann kommt alle paar Minuten ein Hinweis in der Panel-Runtime, daß die Lizenz nicht vorhanden ist. Was kommt nach dem Häkchen für "Sm@rtServer starten" am Ende des WinCCflex Generierungslauf für eine Meldung?


> Erforderliche Lizenz: Entweder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtAccess for Panel oder WinCC flexible /Sm@rtService for Panel


Du kannst Dir also aussuchen, ob Du die Lizenz für Sm@rtAccess oder Sm@rtService kaufst und installierst, doch eigentlich ist das eine typische Anwendung für Sm@rtService. Sm@rtAccess ist zwar für andere Sachen gedacht, kostet aber weniger - daher also die Empfehlung Sm@rtAccess.

Wenn Du selber eine DFÜ-Verbindung auf Deinem PG einrichten kannst, dann brauchst Du kein Teleservice auf dem PG. Teleservice ist allerdings nützlich, wenn Du Dich für die Fernwartungssitzung vom TS-Adapter rückrufen lassen willst.

Zu *3.*
Um Deine Anlage mit der projektierten Bedien-Oberfläche des Panels fernzusteuern mußt Du nicht unbedingt das reale Panel fernsteuern - brauchst dann also keine Fernsteuer-Lizenz! Du kannst auch eine DFÜ-Einwahlverbindung zum Anlagen-Netzwerk aufbauen und dann die WinCCflex-Runtime-Simulation des Panels auf Deinem PG starten. Da das TP177B keine Scripte kann, kann Deine Projektierung eigentlich nichts enthalten, was bei der Panel-Simulation unter Windows anders oder gar nicht funktioniert. Die Verbindung zur CPU muß aber als IE-Verbindung projektiert sein.
Die PG/PC-Schnittstelle auf Deinem PG wird auf TCP/IP<netzwerkkarte> eingestellt, die PG-Schnittstelle bzw. Windows versucht dann den Verbindungsaufbau zur CPU der Anlage über alle aktiven LAN-Adapter. Die IP-Adressen der Anlage müßen sich von den lokalen Netzwerken unterscheiden, die Du sonst noch über Dein PG erreichen kannst. Das scheint bei Dir der Fall zu sein, da Du ja Deine CPU und das Panel anpingen kannst.
Wichtig: auf keinen Fall TCP/IP(Auto) einstellen!

Vorteil von 3. gegenüber 2.:
+ Du brauchst keine zusätzliche Lizenz auf dem TP177
+ besonders bei Verbindung über Telefonleitung wird die Fernsteuerung flüssiger, weil nicht der Bildschirminhalt des Panels über die Leitung übertragen werden muß, sondern nur die reine Variablen-Kommunikation

Nachteil:
- man kann nicht die realen Meldepuffer und Archive und Trendkurven des Panels der Anlage einsehen, da man ja eine eigene "Instanz" des Panels benutzt


Hab ich noch was vergessen? Oder hast Du Detailfragen? Frag einfach.
Jetzt wäre eigentlich der Zeitpunkt, wo Du schilderst, was genau "nicht geklappt" hat, obwohl Du die DFÜ-Verbindung zum Einwahlrouter erfolgreich eingerichtet hast.

Gruß Harald


----------



## Cutty (3 August 2011)

Hallo Harald,

vielen vielen Dank .

Ich bin heute nicht im Büro, deshalb kann ich keine Tests machen, habe aber trotzdem noch Fragen:



> Nachteil:
> - man kann nicht die realen Meldepuffer und Archive und Trendkurven des  Panels der Anlage einsehen, da man ja eine eigene "Instanz" des Panels  benutzt


Kann ich also nicht in Echtzeit Trendkurven betrachten oder wie ist das gemeint? Das Starten der Runtime auf dem PG funktioniert und ich kann auch darüber meine Anlage ansteuern. Dann würde diese Variante ja wirklich ausreichen. Der Unterschied zwischen Steuerung des realen Panels und Steuerung meiner Anlage über das simulierte Panel ist mir zwar irgendwie klar, aber ob ich nun mein Panel ansteuere oder meine Anlage über das Panel ist doch eigentlich egal, oder? Die Funktion und das erreichte Ergebnis ist doch im Endeffekt gleich, oder? Der Sinn des Smart Access hat sich mir auch noch nicht so richtig erschlossen, aber das liegt wohl daran, dass ich noch keine entsprechende Applikation entworfen habe...

Danke erstmal...ich melde mich dann später wieder.

Gruß Cutty


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2011)

Cutty schrieb:


> Kann ich also nicht in Echtzeit Trendkurven betrachten oder wie ist das gemeint?


Doch, Du kannst auch Trendkurven (Echtzeit oder aus Archiv) betrachten, aber erst ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem Deine Panel-Simulation mit der fernen Anlage verbunden ist (mal von der Variablen-Aktualisierungszeit über Telefonleitung abgesehen). Was vor der Anwahl der Anlage passiert ist, kann die Panel-Simulation natürlich nicht aufzeichnen - aber das real an der Anlage vorhandene Panel weiß es und hat es ggf. aufgezeichnet. Wenn Du also wissen mußt, was während Deiner Abwesenheit von der Anlage passiert ist, dann müsstest Du das reale Panel fernsteuern oder ein Ereignisprotokoll in der SPS programmieren und in einem DB ablegen, welchen Du dann von fern auslesen könntest.



> _ob ich nun mein Panel ansteuere oder meine Anlage über das Panel ist doch eigentlich egal, oder? Die Funktion und das erreichte Ergebnis ist doch im Endeffekt gleich, oder?_


Ja, wenn Du auf die angesprochenen älteren Daten verzichten kannst.



> _Das Starten der Runtime auf dem PG funktioniert und ich kann auch darüber meine Anlage ansteuern. Dann würde diese Variante ja wirklich ausreichen._


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dann hast Du die schwierigsten Hürden schon gemeistert.
Wenn Du mit dieser Variante zufrieden bist und die Daten von vor Deiner Anwahl nicht brauchst, dann ist das eine schöne Möglichkeit für gelegentliche Fernwartung. Strenggenommen und besonders bei regelmäßigem Gebrauch will Siemens aber auch für diese Variante Geld sehen - Du bräuchtest eine viel teurere WinCCflex-Runtime Lizenz.

Diese Panel-Simulation zum Testen der WinCCflex-Projektierung ist übrigens eine feine Sache bei Anlagen-Inbetriebnahmen oder Störungssuchen. Man hat praktisch immer ein tragbares Bedienpanel der Anlage bei sich und kann bei WLAN-Anbindung des PG damit in der Anlage rumlaufen. Und man hat eine Notfall-Lösung zum Bedienen der Anlage, wenn z.B. mal wieder ein Staplerfahrer nicht rechtzeitig vor dem Touchpanel bremsen konnte ... 



> _Der Sinn des Smart Access hat sich mir auch noch nicht so richtig erschlossen_


Das geht auch anderen Leuten so , weil Siemens unbedingt 2 Zusatzoptionen erfinden mußte, dann den Funktionsumfang der Optionen Sm@rt Access und Sm@rt Service nicht sauber getrennt hat und noch dazu Sm@rt Access billiger anbietet. Schaue Dir mal diesen Thread an, dann wird Dir bestimmt einiges klarer.

Harald


----------



## Cutty (4 August 2011)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die Infos...langsam verstehe ich 

Also, ich habe jetzt das Häkchen gesetzt und das Projekt generiert. Ich habe in den WinCC Internet Settings meine Passwörter eingerichtet und Smart Client gestartet. Siehe da, ich kann auf das Panel zugreifen . Was mich wundert: in dem Fenster steht oben "WinVNC". Benötigt Smart Access das VNC-Programm, damit das läuft ?

Naja, jedenfalls sehe ich zwar das Panel, wenn ich dann aber auf "Start" klicke, um meine Benutzeroberfläche anzuschaun, kommt diese Fehlermeldung (ohne Nummer): *Connection failed: Local loop-back connections are disabled. Disconnected.*

Ich kann das Panel anpingen, kann aber keinen Transfer durchführen. Liegt es vielleicht daran? Wegen dem S7-Routing hab ich mal gegoogelt und mit meinem Touch Panel ist es nicht möglich...also hat sich das dann wies scheint schon erledigt. Aber irgendwie muss es doch möglich sein, die Projektierung zu übertragen????? Danke schonmal im Voraus .

Gruß Cutty


----------



## Cutty (8 August 2011)

Hallo Harald,

gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Projektierung zu übertragen, außer Smart Access einzurichten? Muss ich für die Übertragung meiner Benutzeroberfläche zwingend eine Smart Client-Anzeige einfügen? Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Cutty


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2011)

Hallo Cutty,

sorry, doch wie oft soll ich noch schreiben, daß man zum Transfer der Projektierung KEINE ZUSÄTZLICHE Software auf dem Panel einrichten muß? Und wann bitte ziehst Du Dir mal rein, was und wofür Smart Access ist? 

Bevor Du hier noch mehr uralte Themen hochziehst wollen wir lieber mal Schritt für Schritt vorgehen.

Nein, Du mußt keine SmartClient-Anzeige in Deine Benutzeroberfläche einfügen. Die SmartClient-Anzeige ist dafür da, um mit dem Panel andere Panels fernzusteuern und ist im Grunde einfach nur ein VNC-Viewer. Brauchst Du das? wenn nein, dann rausschmeißen. Die SmartClient-Anzeige hat mit dem Transfer NICHTS zu tun und verwirrt Dich nur.

Mit Smart Access einrichten meinst Du doch sicherlich, den SmartServer zu aktivieren und Zugangspasswörter einzurichten? Das brauchst Du nur dafür, um das Panel übers Netzwerk mit dem SmartClient-Programm oder irgendeinem VNC-Client fernzusteuern. Das hat mit dem Transfer der Projektierung ebenfalls NICHTS zu tun.

Damit man übers Ethernet-Netzwerk einen Transfer auf das Panel durchführen kann, muß man einfach nur
- das Panel mit einem LAN verbinden
- am Panel eine zum LAN passende IP-Adresse + Subnetzmaske und ein Standardgateway/Router einstellen
- am Panel den Transferkanal "Ethernet" erlauben
- für den Transferkanal "Ethernet" den automatischen Übergang in den Transfermodus aktivieren
- eine Runtime auf das Panel transferieren und sie muß gestartet sein

Hast Du auf dem Panel schon eine Runtime drauf und läuft die?
Die automatische Umschaltung in den Transfermodus geht nur aus der laufenden Runtime.
Beim ersten Transfer oder nicht laufender Runtime muß man das Panel manuell in den Transfermodus schalten.

- dem Projektier-PG eine zum LAN passende IP-Adresse geben
- auf dem Projektier-PG die PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen: S7ONLINE(STEP7) -> TCP/IP -> <name_der_Netzwerkkarte>

Auf keinen Fall TCP/IP(Auto) einstellen! Wenn das eingestellt war, dann nach dem Umstellen zunächst das PG neu starten (Windows neu booten).

- in WinCCflex auf Transfer gehen, den Transferkanal "Ethernet" auswählen und die IP-Adresse des Panels eingeben

Wenn Dein PG vorort am LAN der Anlage steckt, dann muß der Transfer nun funktionieren.
Wenn nicht, dann ist irgendeine Einstellung am Panel, am PG oder das Netzwerk falsch konfiguriert.
- passen die IP-Adressen und Subnetzmasken zueinander?
- kann das Panel vom PG angepingt werden?
- Ist es wirklich das Panel, was auf den Ping antwortet? Netzwerkkabel vom Panel abziehen - fällt die Ping-Antwort nun aus?
- Verhindert eine Desktop-Firewall auf dem PG den Transfer?
- Kann mit ProSave der Gerätestatus des Panel gelesen werden?

Wenn Du von fern den Transfer durchführen willst, dann unterscheidet sich das Vorgehen nur dadurch, daß der Transfer nun über einen Router läuft. Im Panel muß zwingend die lokale IP-Adresse des Routers (LAN-Seite) als Gateway eingetragen sein. Die IP-Adresse des Gateways muß im selben durch die Subnetzmaske festgelegten Netzwerk wie das Panel liegen.
Für den Transfer von fern mußt Du Dich zunächst mit dem Netzwerk der Anlage verbinden. Du hast geschrieben, daß Du Dich mit einer DFÜ-Verbindung in die Anlage einwählst und das auch funtioniert. Du hast auch geschrieben, daß Du das Panel anpingen kannst. Nochmal: ist es tatsächlich das Panel, von dem die Ping-Antworten kommen?
Im Zweifelsfall kann man "tracert" oder "pathping" benutzen, um den Weg des Ping zu kontrollieren.

Du hast geschrieben


> Das Starten der Runtime auf dem PG funktioniert und ich kann auch darüber meine Anlage ansteuern.


Hast Du das von fern über die DFÜ-Verbindung gemacht? Dann ist an Deinem PG alles richtig eingestellt.
Du müßtest auch mit Step7 auf die CPU kommen und das Programm beobachten können.

Wenn der Transfer immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann nochmals die Einstellungen am Panel kontrollieren.
Wenn alles richtig ist, dann könnte irgendwas im Übertragungsweg den Port 102 oder den Port 2308 blockieren oder verbiegen. Eine eventuell vorhandene Desktop-Firewall auf dem PG kontrollieren, ob diese den Transfer blockiert. Den Einwahlrouter kontrollieren, ob da womöglich eine störende Portweiterleitung eingerichtet ist.

So, mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, was noch zu beachten ist.

Probiere und analysiere nochmals.

Falls der Transfer immer noch nicht funktioniert:
Bei welchem Schritt klemmt es? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wie lauten die? Bedenke, wir können nicht sehen was Du siehst und was Du tust. Schreibe auch, was Du erfolgreich oder nicht erfolgreich ausprobiert hast.
Schreibe auch mal, welche IP-Adressen/Subnetzmasken/Gateways Du für das Panel, die CPU und Dein PG vergeben hast. Die öffentliche IP-Adresse des Einwahlrouters schreibe hier NICHT, sonst bekommst Du ungebetene Hilfe zur Einwahl auf Deine Anlage. 

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2011)

Cutty schrieb:


> *Connection failed: Local loop-back connections are disabled. Disconnected.*


Hattest Du nach dem Häkchen für SmartServer starten die Runtime-Simulation auf Deinem PG gestartet? Dann wird normalerweise auch ein SmartServer auf dem PG gestartet und Du hast vielleicht versucht, SmartClient mit dem SmartServer auf Deinem PG zu verbinden statt mit dem Panel.
Schau unten rechts in den Systemtray von Windows und beende den SmartServer.

Wenn es das nicht war, dann weiß Google noch eine Menge über diese Fehlermeldung.

Harald


----------



## Cutty (11 August 2011)

Ist ja gut, ist ja gut...ich weiß, es ist schwierig mit mir .

Also ich werde nochmal alles probieren und analysieren . Ich danke dir schon jetzt wie verrückt für deine Hilfe. Es ist das allererste mal, dass ich mich überhaupt mit WinCC und Fernwartung beschäftige und da prasselt ganz schön viel auf einen ein...also bitte nicht böse sein...

Ich habe nach deinen Ausführungen nun den dringenden Verdacht, dass es am Standardgateway des Panels liegt. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren und dir sofort berichten. danke danke danke 

Gruß Cutty


----------



## Cutty (23 August 2011)

Hallo Harald, es funktioniert!!!! *juhu*

Sorry, dass es erst so spät kommt, aber ich war noch an einem anderen Problem dran.

Es lag am Eintrag des Standardgateways und daran, dass der Smartserver auf meinem PG gestartet war. Zu meinem Ärgernis startet dieser immer automatisch beim Hochfahren des PG und bis ich das bemerkt habe, war ich schon am Verzweifeln . Außerdem lief die Runtime aus unerfindlichen Gründen auf dem Panel nicht mehr. Also hab ich nochmal alles lokal transferiert, Smart Server auf dem PG beendet, dann wieder umgesteckt und meine DFÜ-Verbindung gestartet und siehe da: es lief! 

Hach was bin ich glücklich und dir Harald danke ich tausendmal für deine Bemühungen .

Gruß Cutty


----------

